# 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC?



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

Hey guys! 
Ive dusted off the 83 GTI Mk1(JH motor/CIS) and have been restoring it slowly but surely. Its been 10 yrs since I did a Timing belt on this car and the bentley book does not help. 
I saw the other post but my sitution is unique. 
Ok here is my dilema my crankshaft pulley does not have any marks on it to align with the intermediate shaft dimple. Not sure why but its never been there. Ive seen it on other Jh motors but my pulley has no marks so you cannot line the intermediate shaft and crank pulleys up to make life easy. 
I cant recall if the alignment mark on the bellhousing(the V that protrudes off the housing) Lines up with the V notch(dead center of hole) cut into the flywheel for TDC of slightly to the notched bump to the right is TDC see picture








I tried the straw in the #1 cylinder but its not as accurate as I need to get TDC for 100%. 
The other issue is the mark on the distributor housing for #1 cylinder reference is not 100% lined up. Does that mean my intermediate shaft sprocket is 1 tooth off? See the black mark to the left of the rotor on the dizzy housing by the braided fuel lines going to warm up reg.....thats #1 alignment mark
see pic 








here is what alldata/bentley gives you
















does my dizzy look lined up to you guys or 1 tooth off. 
Is the V groove on the flywheel TDC or 10 mm to the right of that is TDC? 
The Cam sprocket it easy.....

_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 6:22 AM 12-15-2009_


_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 4:53 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

1)put ur motor on TDC....#1 piston should be all the way up remove green cap on tranny and u should see the V pointing to the dot on the flywheel








2)After this check ur cam sprocket...dot on inside of sprocket should be even with the front of valve cover like this...








3)remove distibutor cap make sure rotor is pointed to #1 in firing order like this(ull see a small line on edge of distributor, rotor should be like an 1/8 to the right of it.








4) Tighten belt put all the cover crapola back on and start the car..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (TheMajic86GTI)*

magic thanks for your input..........but did you look at my pictures? that is literally off my motor. i dont have the dimple on the flywheel i have whats pictured. is the V notch on mine TDC? is my rotor lined upvery closely with the dizzy #1 mark to me it seems 2 mm off to the left. the cam sprocket is not biggie.


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_I dont have the dimple on the flywheel i have whats pictured. 

Yeah you do, it just isn'at as easy to see as on his photo.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_ i dont have the dimple on the flywheel i have whats pictured. is the V notch on mine TDC? 

Yes u do have the dimple....on ur pic the tdc dimple is to the left of ur notch just slightly to the right over the bolt...its visible from ur pic...u can put some white out on it to make it easier to see....
As for lining up the intermediate shaft just loosen up the bolt that holds the distributor and turn it counter clockwise till the rotor is just about an 1/8 to the right of the mark on the rim and u should be A-ok....


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 9:28 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (TheMajic86GTI)*

Ok so the v notch on mine is tdc. 
If I move the dizzy body won't I Jack my timing up and have to reset it? Does the rotor look off alignemt to you also? Wouldn't I be better off to move the intermediate shaft 1 tooth so my timing doesn't change?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_Ok so the v notch on mine is tdc. 
No, the dimple is TDC, the V notch is the timing mark.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (Tom A)*

Wow! Now I see why you said it's not noticable on mine! Thanks for the clarification! 
Glad I asked.... I'm going to recheck things now


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

thanks everyone! 
my vacuum advance is blocked off. what should i set my timing to? since my head is milled .30 thousanths should I retard or advance my cam timing to bring it back into spec(I have a TT adjustable cam sprocket)?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Id find the comfortable spot where ur car doesnt ping somewhere between 8-10 btdc as for the adjustable sprocket it depends where u want ur power band at...Advancing will give u power in the lower rpm's and retarding in the higher rpm's. In my experience if its for street driving then probably some where between advanced 2-4*...But keep in mind every ones car is different so u'll still have to test it to see where u get the best results...


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (TheMajic86GTI)*

Thanks for the help magic!
Ps great info in your head porting thread. I gasket matched my head , intake but I did mild runner modification. I had a BMW master tech over my shoulder telling me what to do. If you are going to do it I would definitely flowbench it.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 83 GTI JH motor timing marks TDC? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Thanx....yeah i made a home made flow bench and will have the pics posted up soon and details on how to make it....very easy and cheap ...


----------



## wokokow (Jul 4, 2020)

Kindly send a link to the head porting thread Magic.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

wokokow said:


> Kindly send a link to the head porting thread Magic.


go to the search function, and type in "Porting the 8v head":thumbup:


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

garryt said:


> go to the search function, and type in "Porting the 8v head":thumbup:


magic has not been active in almost 6 yrs


----------

